# Wondering if I can get any use out of this cabinet



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the speaker scam where guys drive around in some sort of white vehicle, generally claiming they had an "extra set" of home theater speakers (that retail for some ridiculous price) after a home installation, and they're trying to make some money off of them by selling them for "cheap"?

Well, my older brother got caught up in that a few years back...ended up buying a whole 5.1 set for under $200 (most aren't so lucky, though I heard they usually won't go below $200). He was only in high school at the time, so he didn't know. Generally people say they sound like crap, but he must have gotten lucky. He has since left them at our house, but they sound pretty comparable to most other mass-market HT speakers around the $200 price range (which isn't saying much, but for the average user it's decent). Oh well, they're free for me. Anyways, onto my main question:

I'm wondering if I can get any sort of use out of the subwoofer cabinet. It's just a passive subwoofer (two 6.5" woofers...hook up the left and right speaker wire to the inputs, then it outputs to your main L and R speakers), but it seems to do more than you'd expect (turn up the volume, and an explosion from a movie will sound like most HT systems). 

Considering you can get woofers for pretty cheap, I was wondering if maybe there's something out there that would work as a replacement for the current woofers...you know, maybe get a little better sound out of it. I'm not looking for any sort of miracle, because I'm well aware that these are scam speakers. But, hey, I'm pretty bored and like to mess with stuff. Maybe I could get some better (though likely nothing worth writing about) performance from the cheap box. Who knows? Here's the measurements if perhaps that could help one figure out a possibly useful replacement woofer (well, two, actually):

Height: 21"
Width: 8.5"
Depth: 14"
(Outside measurements)

There is a port on the bottom of the cabinet (two woofers above)...it's a bit more than 2.5" in diameter and is 4.5" in length.

I'm not sure how thick the material is, but it's fairly sturdy. I think it's around 1/2" thick, or slightly less (remember, scam speakers). There is some sort of foam material that lines the walls of the cabinet as well.

So, anyone have any possible woofers that _might_ work with the cabinet? It's all just for fun, basically. Figured I'd try to get the most use out of the stuff as I could.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

just throw a 100 watt plate amp on it, and your good to go.

It'll probably fill your needs for a dorm room.

actually, this 70w will probably fit the bill nice, and it's cheap..

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-784


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

backwoods said:


> just throw a 100 watt plate amp on it, and your good to go.
> 
> It'll probably fill your needs for a dorm room.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, but I think I'd want to replace the woofers first. There's probably only so much I can do with scam speakers/woofers.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

try it and find out first... 

So what if you blow them? then worry about the replacement.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Lmao looks like someone in my local craigslist got scammed lol poor guy.
http://stockton.craigslist.org/ele/764240216.html

At least scammed people are getting speakers even if they are crap. A long time ago like 12 years back my dads friend gave $500 to a pair of guys who pulled up to him & my dad with a van full boxes of Hi fi video cameras still sealed in boxes. He later opened it up only to find bricks wrapped in bubble rap  lol My dad did not trust them and did not offer to buy one lol lucky.

Also another local probably got jacked and is trying to jack someone else lol wow 
http://stockton.craigslist.org/ele/764216399.html


----------



## hans030390 (Jun 23, 2008)

backwoods said:


> try it and find out first...
> 
> So what if you blow them? then worry about the replacement.


Ha, well, I suppose I could. I just figured the box is probably worth more than the woofers in it, so I considering dropping something better in it.


----------

